# Yellow Cab rip-off from MIA



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/article197303744.html


> "If you don't get the number when you enter the cab, it's difficult to find the cab again."


Another incident:

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/world/article126064224.html

She should have asked the cabbie for his license/medallion/tag number.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That really sucks.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

It happens all the time down here... People hop all the time into a ********* and this is what can happen when you don't pay attention. They end up getting overcharged. This is also a hit piece on square. If your ever suspicious about a cab, get cash out and pay with dollars.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/article197303744.html


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Day late and a dolla' short: https://uberpeople.net/threads/fing-taxis.236797/#post-3559545


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

JimS said:


> Day late and a dolla' short: https://uberpeople.net/threads/fing-taxis.236797/#post-3559545


It happens.....


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4660184/Couple-charged-898-Uber-ride-Milwaukee.html

*Now that is SURGE pricing: Couple stunned as Uber charges them nearly $900 for a 30-mile ride that they thought would cost $214*

*Keith and Audra Tubin were charged $898 for taking a ride with Uber last week*
*The Tubins were leaving Milwaukee Summerfest and asked the driver to take them to four stops*
*The ride appears to be approximately 30 miles and would have taken about one hour, allowing for traffic*
*When they woke the next morning, they had a fraud alert on their credit card *
*Uber told the couple surge price was 8.6 times the normal cost and that upfront price does not apply if stops are added*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ed-898-Uber-ride-Milwaukee.html#ixzz55i0HnKDv 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Nothing like this at all...

Not at all like this at all...

Just sayin, don't throw rocks in a glass house and saw it wasn't a rock, it was a stone.

The only difference is that when a taxi does it, it's sketchy, when uber does it, it's working as intended.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

JimS said:


> http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/article197303744.html


How in the hell do you give your credit card to anyone not knowing what you're being charged? Just dispute the friggin bill and call the FL Attorney General's Office. Complain about the posted taxi rate of $2.40/mile compared to the charged rate of $35/mile and tell them about the sales tax being collected on services. I'm sure airport cameras can pinpoint the scammer. No big deal. He'll be arrested eventually. Phoenix had a woman take an Uber less then 10 miles and the fare was over $400. Everyone tries to scam. Be smarter then the general public.


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4660184/Couple-charged-898-Uber-ride-Milwaukee.html
> 
> *Now that is SURGE pricing: Couple stunned as Uber charges them nearly $900 for a 30-mile ride that they thought would cost $214*
> 
> ...


Great example since uber refunded most of the cost...

http://www.wbay.com/content/news/UP...-Summerfest-to-Brookfield-trip-432451113.html

That's the beauty as a user of having the ability to complain to a company rather then try to chase down an individual cab by some arbitrary written number. We live in a digital world. DC is getting a little better with curb but not all cabs have it available and it isn't transparent about what route was taken it just shops pick up and drop off.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The only difference is that when a taxi does it, it's sketchy, when uber does it, it's working as intended.


When a taxi does it, it's criminal. Taxi rates are supposed to be clearly posted on both sides of the vehicle, and their meters are calibrated yearly.

When an Uber does it, it's a combination of price gouging (illegal), price fixing (illegal) and pax ignorance (everyday life). Caveat Emptor.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

If Uber can get away with it, why the hell can't we?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JimS said:


> She should have asked the cabbie for his license/medallion/tag number.


At National Airport, which serves the Capital of Your Nation, they used to give every customer a paper with the cab company name and cab number on it. Most people had lost it by the time that cab dropped them off at their destination. Few people pay any attention to cab numbers or even what color that cab is. I used to be a company official. This meant that I used to deal with lost and found complaints. The customer used to call and tell me that he 
left a ______________ in the cab.

"Did you hail the cab or call it, Sir?"

"I hailed it."

"What was the cab number, Sir?"

"Oh, I don't know that. It was a middle-eastern cab driver named Mohammed who wore glasses had a beard and drove a station waggon."

"Sir, you just described about one third of the cab drivers in the Washington Metropolitan Area."

OR

"..........................it was an African; you don't have very many Africans, do you?"

"No, Sir, only one-hundred-ninety-two, and that counts only the "Africans" who come from countries south of the Sahara."

OR

"........and he had a really unusual name; it was Gettuhchoo...."

"That is Getachew (pronounced Ghe-TAH-choh), Sir. Every sixth male in Ethiopia is named Getachew."

I know to pay attention to the cab number only because I am in the business.



123dragon said:


> DC is getting a little better with curb but not all cabs have it available and it isn't transparent about what route was taken it just shops pick up and drop off.


The Capital of Your Nation also has Uber Taxi.

In reality, you can get the route that the driver took from his Payment Service Provider or from DFHV. All that you need is the time and date of the trip and the cab number. Big Brother is watching us cab drivers. Most of the PSPs use Verifone, so you can get the route from Verifone, as well.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I reccomend you always pay for your taxi ride with a credit card.


100,000% easier to track the right cab back down that way.

Lost and founds down at disney either take 30 seconds to track down or 4 hours...

30 seconds for credit 4 hours with cash transactions.

No exaggerations either.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> How in the hell do you give your credit card to anyone not knowing what you're being charged?





Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I reccomend you always pay for your taxi ride with a credit card.


The pax in this example DID. Only, the card reader in the back was "broken" so they passed the card to the driver after being told $70. He ran it through for $777.44 on a square type device which is infinitely more difficult to track.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JimS said:


> The pax in this example DID. Only, the card reader in the back was "broken" so they passed the card to the driver after being told $70. He ran it through for $777.44 on a square type device which is infinitely more difficult to track.


All damnation to the crooked cab driver who pulled this scam. It is [posterior]wipes like him who play directly into the hand of the Uber and Lyft that he so roundly damns. It is [posterior]holes such as he who give honest guys like me a bad reputation. I have, and have had, my own non-SQUARE terminal for years. It prints receipts. I would not have it any other way. If my in-cab terminal fails, which it has done more than once, I pull out mine and run the card. I show the customer the amount before I finalise the transaction, show the customer the roll of receipt tape and indicate that the terminal will print a receipt. I have the terminal print it and offer it to the customer. My own terminal prints a signature copy and I always ask the customer to sign.

One thing that you never do is sign something that you can not see. The customer stated that the screen was too dark to read. I would have refused to sign it without seeing the amount. A figure that high requires a signature, so, if he refused to sign it and the driver put it through, reversing the charge would be no problem. Had the driver tried to scrawl something in the signature line, the customer could have disputed it and the bank could compare the driver's scrawl to the customer's actual signature on file.

If I pay a merchant on a SQUARE™, I demand an e-Mail receipt. One time, a merchant did balk, but a threat to dispute the charge changed his mind, quickly. Needless to state, I never will do business with that merchant, again.

To be sure, there are some things not worth a confrontation with the driver, such as telling the drivers of the more than a few filthy Uberhoopties that I have gotten to wash the car. When it comes to my money, however, THAT is worth a confrontation and it will get one every time. If nothing else, you can tell the driver to "[evacuate] or get off the pot"; he can call the police and explain to them why he wants me to sign something that I can not see. In addition, he can explain to the police why he is working with an in-cab credit card terminal that he knows is malfunctioning.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> To be sure, there are some things not worth a confrontation with the driver, such as telling the drivers of the more than a few filthy Uberhoopties that I have gotten to wash the car. When it comes to my money, however, THAT is worth a confrontation and it will get one every time. If nothing else, you can tell the driver to "[evacuate] or get off the pot"; he can call the police and explain to them why he wants me to sign something that I can not see. In addition, he can explain to the police why he is working with an in-cab credit card terminal that he knows is malfunctioning.


That's the correct answer...

My suspicion is that the customer will contest the charge with their CC company thou. That's where i would start on dealing with that.

Still doesn't change that $800 uber trips arn't unheard of.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Still doesn't change that $800 uber trips arn't unheard of.


It happened on a trip that started in Chicago, a while back. I forget the exact circumstances, but it was about eight hundred bananas. There was another one in Jersey somewhere, as well.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> All damnation to the crooked cab driver who pulled this scam. It is [posterior]wipes like him who play directly into the hand of the Uber and Lyft that he so roundly damns. It is [posterior]holes such as he who give honest guys like me a bad reputation. I have, and have had, my own non-SQUARE terminal for years. It prints receipts. I would not have it any other way. If my in-cab terminal fails, which it has done more than once, I pull out mine and run the card. I show the customer the amount before I finalise the transaction, show the customer the roll of receipt tape and indicate that the terminal will print a receipt. I have the terminal print it and offer it to the customer. My own terminal prints a signature copy and I always ask the customer to sign.
> 
> One thing that you never do is sign something that you can not see. The customer stated that the screen was too dark to read. I would have refused to sign it without seeing the amount. A figure that high requires a signature, so, if he refused to sign it and the driver put it through, reversing the charge would be no problem. Had the driver tried to scrawl something in the signature line, the customer could have disputed it and the bank could compare the driver's scrawl to the customer's actual signature on file.
> 
> ...


I find this story sadly typical of cab drivers. Nobody likes them in SF so the sooner they are all gone the better.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dropking said:


> I find this story sadly typical of cab drivers. Nobody likes them in SF so the sooner they are all gone the better.


I do not know that much about the market is SF, so I can not make too many statements about it. I find it atypical of the drivers here. Those who have made a habit of it have been caught and had their licences revoked in short order.


----------



## STMNine (May 11, 2015)

Having driven for Mears, I can tell you that Florida is quite void of regulations at the state level when it comes to taxis, limos and shuttles; it's totally up to local jurisdictions, which as this article shows, are largely ineffective. One would think that by now, Uber would've put all the Gypsies out of business but there's still several of them at large, operating with impunity just as they have for decades.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

STMNine said:


> Florida is quite void of regulations at the state level when it comes to taxis


Most states do not have that much regulation of taxicabs at that level. They tend to leave it to the localities. In the Capital of Your Nation, all that we have is a city, so the local government has a limited surface area and number of vehicles to regulate.

The suburbs and exurbs are a different matter. In this area, the county governments tend to have more power. In some of the exurban counties, where there were perhaps ten taxicabs for the whole county, regulation was non-existent until those exurbs began to increase in population. It was not long after that when Uber arrived, so the exurban jurisdictions still do not have as much regulation of taxicabs as do the suburban jurisdictions or the City.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

STMNine said:


> Having driven for Mears, I can tell you that Florida is quite void of regulations at the state level when it comes to taxis, limos and shuttles; it's totally up to local jurisdictions, which as this article shows, are largely ineffective. One would think that by now, Uber would've put all the Gypsies out of business but there's still several of them at large, operating with impunity just as they have for decades.


You sir are correct,

The ONLY state laws in Florida regarding taxis is insurance requirements. (plus following all traffic laws)

However the local regulations can and do work, the problem is that the gypsies are extremely hard to catch. There are for instance some hotels in the greater Orlando area that i will always refuse customers from 100% of the time because i know my car doesn't have proper permits.

It's well known in Orlandoish that Gypsy cabs will screw you over. Most of the locals know better. The bigger companies can and will sell their drivers down the river if they $(*% over a customer.

Mears for instance will give free rides and issue refunds and backcharge offending drivers.

If uber actually paid it's drivers a living wage, it could be an improvement over the old system, however....

That's not the case at all.

But the simple truth is... all it takes to make a ********* is a $15 roof sign. Their insurance, their legality, their rates, all of the above are completely questionable and you just never know.

$15 for this beauty... you can even customize it.









Would i get into a professionally labled taxi?

Yes

Would i get into an unmarked car with a "taxi" sign on the roof and no meter?

Nope!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Would i get into a professionally labled taxi?
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...


Between 1989 and 2008, you came pretty close to the last in the Capital of Your Nation. From 1931-2008, we did not have meters. The independent cabs had a top light that read only *TAXI*. The independent cabs were either plain black or plain white. The one thing where the independent cabs were distinguishable as such was that they had to have:

*JOHN SMITH

[CAB NUMBER]**
*
TAXICAB
*
on each back door and the cab number on the front door, as well. On the back, he had his name on the left side and the cab number on the right. *The Hack Office assigned cab numbers to the independents.

Between 1962 and 1989, the independents had to have a blue stripe that ran the length of the car and wrapped around the trunk lid. Because the Test Station kept failing independents at inspection over the stripe (it tended to fade after a number of car washes), the Taxicab Commission finally abolished the requirement for the stripe.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

_"But, on Nov. 13, 2017, Capital One notified the Barringtons that their driver claimed the charge was valid and not a mistake, sticking the Barringtons with the bill."_

That's been my experience with Capital One, too. When the cardholder files a dispute with them, they always back up the merchant and make the cardholder pay the amount claimed by the merchant. Bank of America is a lot better at taking the money back from fraudsters and refunding its customers.


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

JimS said:


> http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/article197303744.html
> 
> Another incident:
> 
> ...


This senior couple is a millionaire, they travel the world, $777 is like 7 pennies to them. They are not worrying about it.
It's a small gift to the driver.


----------



## Kurt Simmons (Mar 6, 2018)

It happens...


----------

